
Clash of the Titans: Telegram vs. WhatsApp vs. Utopia - UtopiaFans
https://utopia.fans/tools/clash-of-the-titans-telegram-vs-whatsapp-vs-utopia/
======
UtopiaFans
At least a good comparison to choose the best messenger

~~~
Normille
>Clash of the Titans: Telegram vs. WhatsApp vs. er... 'one nobody's ever heard
of'. Strange definition of a 'Titan' there.

And a comparison of 3 messenger apps on a domain "utopia.fans". Hmmm... I
wonder which one they'll end up recommending?

